# So who's ready for fall?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

For those who school on a traditional school year, that is, who's ready to go for this fall? 
DD gets on the bus for the first day on the 13th of August! So that's when DS is going to be ready to start homeschooling again for the year. 

One month left and I have spelling ready and that's it... :ashamed:


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

I am but I'm not. we are doing light school through the summer. Reading everyday and math on Mondays. Getting back into the regular routine will be good but I just have not gotten my go-go back yet. :/


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I'm ready in some ways. I finished my notifications, just need to mail it. I have everything figured out....but need to sit down and do a bit of "planning". Need to figure out which books we need when, kind of stuff. Everyone will be out of the house for the next few days (camps and international travel), so it should be quiet enough to get that done. Need to work out what we are going to do for Girl Scouts, too....I'm the leader :help:


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got my affidavit and everything written and printed. I have to see a notary, get the dentist papers from my husband (had them faxed to his office). Last thing is the doctor visit is July 30, kind of last minute, I may need to hand deliver my packet. Waiting to see if they schedule a Fall testing this year so we can get that over with early. Never done all this bother before, I'm in PA and my oldest just turned 8 this year. In Ky we only needed to write one letter start of the year and keep our own personal records. In PA you don't do anything until grade 3 then it's loads of invasive stuff. Sites I've found give workarounds to give the bare minimum interpretation of the law, not sure if that's the best idea though since I'm well within compliance.

As for materials, I have the plan written out and a shopping list on Amazon and such waiting for the money to come available in a few weeks. I need the Growing with Grammar, WwW, SwS series 3, Singapore Math 4a/4b, Story of the World 3 audiobook, Song School Latin 2, Living Memory, etc. We do the rest of social studies, health, science, and arts freehand right now, with spontaneous lessons, misc research, and hands on projects.

I still have more Explode the Code for the 5 year old and need to get him something for an advanced K student for math, he's never done anything but things I've wrote out or asked him so far but he's good already, counting without end, adding, skip counting, telling time. Otherwise, he participates in everything alongside the older one but at his level.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

An update...my "free time" disappeared thanks to good friends that wanted to go "play" while everyone was away, lol. So I guess it will be a "baptism by fire" kind of year. We have a plan but will just have to figure out the details as we go....


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm now down to my last child home educating. She is taking Human Anatomy, History and English at a tutorial program, so I only have to teach Bible, Math, and oversee her foreign language - which we're not sure what were going to do yet. We're also working on what we are going to do for some electives (besides her PE) and haven't decided that yet. So no I'm not ready.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

We are starting school Tuesday, that's the first day of public school for my oldest. It's just me and my 7 yr old and I finally ordered his stuff this week. I swear school starts back earlier and earlier each year.

This year's curriculum:
CLE Language Arts 1
CLE Reading 1
CLE Math 2
CLE Bible 2
Apologia Astronomy
Story of the World Vol 2 
Art with a Purpose Artpac 2
Family Time Fitness

He wants to learn Chinese, but I haven't been able to find an elementary course so if you have any suggestions it would make my little man very happy.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I am finally getting myself organized. As mentioned, I have spelling ready. Algebra 2 is on the way. Chemistry is on the way. I'm printing the last of stuff for Tapestry of Grace (history and lit.) I'm not sure yet what we're doing for Spanish, fine arts, shop, etc. But our major stuff is ready to go!


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I got the Apologia and Story of the World today. Love that the Apologia Junior Notebook has lesson plans in the front. Now I have to find the time to figure out the Story of the World before Tuesday. :huh:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everybody. I haven't been here in awhile. I have graduated 2 now, both off to college in the next few weeks. I have 3 left at home and have joined classical conversations. (I was a classical educator anyway). So the curricular choices are not all mine at this point. It is a great program though, I love it. I tutor, so that keeps the expense down. 

So yea, I'm ready with my own kids, but I haven't finished preparing for the tutoring yet. Still working on that. Around here, people start school later than they do back east, in early august late september.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, proof is in the pudding.....day 3 and the year is moving along smoothly. Guess it's not suffering (so far) from my lack of prep. We only have 4 subjects going at the moment.....we slowly add a few each week till we are running full bore after Labor Day.

On the upside....DH came home from China with a Rosetta Stone German Levels 1-5 (new and in the box) for $10!!! So that solves that


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

What a find! You lucky duck.


We need to pretty much have everything in place when school starts. DS14 kind of paces himself according to how much he has to do in the first few weeks. If I start with a full load, he sets up his head for a full load. If I start with a half load, we fight for the rest of the year getting him into a routine with the full load, KWIM?

For good or for bad, though, I've got everything pretty much in place. DD12 gets on the bus tomorrow morning and DS will start on Monday. We might do some review the last couple of days this week, but that'll be about it.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

We officially started school today. Woohoo! I didn't get his math from UPS until this afternoon so we aren't completely done with the day, but everything went great this morning. I hope it stays that way for the rest of the year.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

We start after Labor Day, I need to order one more thing & think I'm done & we'll be ready to start. My kids are all pretty independant, I have an 8th, 9th & 11th graders. Yikes!


----------

